# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  İnsanlığı Kemiren İhanet Dincilik

## bozok

*İnsanlığı Kemiren İhanet Dincilik*

*( Zulümleriyle Dini Kirletenlerin Tarihi )* 



Yaşar Nuri üztürk

Yeni Boyut Yayınevi

BU KİTAP BİR DEVRİMDİR Dincilik; dini, çıkar, koltuk, baskı, egemenlik aracı yapan bir sanayi koludur. İşin esası bakımından ne dini vardır ne de imanı. Tek kutuplu dünyanın süper zalimleri, sömürülerine destekçi bulmak için, dinci sektörün her türüyle işbirliği içine giriyorlar. İtham ve iftira, dincilerin temel ibadeti, varoluş nedenidir. Dindar, 'yaratılanları Yaratan'dan ötürü' sever, dinci ise yaratılanları Yaratan'dan nefret ettirmek üzere rahatsız eder. Dincilik, bir Yahudileşme illetidir. Başka bir deyişle, dincilik, dine Yahudilerin yaptıklarını yapmanın namıdiğeridir. Dincilik, tarih boyunca dört büyük Müslüman önderi deccal ilan etmiştir: Hz. Peygamberi kilise babaları, İmamı Azam'ı Emevi despotizminin yardakçıları, Selahaddin Eyyubi'yi Haçlı dinciliğin vaizleri, Mustafa Kemal'i ise akıl ve cumhuriyet düşmanı Müslüman yaftalı dinciler deccal ilan etti. Yani, 'dört deccal'ın ikisi kilise tarafından, ikisi de sözde Müslüman dinciler tarafından deccal ilan edildi. HAüLI VE SARIKLI DİNCİLİğİN İşBİRLİğİ Sarıklı dincilik Haçlı işgalcilerle işbirliğine ilk kez Kurtuluş Savaşı'nda gitmiştir. Bu öylesine bir işbirliğidir k, Türk Milli Bağımsızlık Savaşı'nı verenler, işgalci Haçlılardan birkaç kat daha ağır bir mücadeleyi içerdeki dinci hainlere karşı vermek zorunda kaldı. Milli Mücadele aleyhindeki dinci ulemanın hıyanet fetvaları, İngiliz uçakları ile ülkenin her yanına havadan bol bol atılıyor, İngilizlerin irtibat subayları Anadolu'da gittikleri her yere bu fetvaların kopyalarını taşıyıp halka dağıtıyordu. Bu hain dincilik fetvasının karşısında, milli mücadelenin İslam'ın izzet ve şerefini korumayı amaçlayan bir mücadele olduğunu hükme bağlayan ve altında 153 büyük din adamının imzası olan dindarlar fetvası yayınlandı. HAüLI VE SARIKLI DİNCİLERE KARşI SİLAHLI DİNDARLAR Türk Bağımsızlık Savaşı, aynı zamanda dincilikle dindarlığın da bir savaşı olmuştur. Haçlı süper güçler, İslam gibi antiemperyalist ve zulmü tek düşman tanıyan bir dinin dindarlarını işe yaramaz hale getirmeyi biricik tahakküm ve egemenlik aracı bilmekte ve Müslüman coğrafyalarda su başlarına oturttukları dincilik despotları aracılığıyla, İslam'ın antiemperyalist omurgasını kırmaya çalışmaktalar. 



http://www.ilknokta.com/kitap/113727...-Dincilik.html


...

----------

